# Edoardo Catemario - Pizzica Tarantata - new video



## QuattroQuarti (Mar 3, 2012)

Hello!!

I would like to share with you this new video by Edoardo Catemario.
It's named "Pizzica Tarantata" from "Lo ****o di Partenope" written by Enzo Amato and Edoardo Catemario.






Enjoy it!
Ufficiostampa QuattroQuarti


----------



## SetteOttavi (Jan 5, 2014)

WOW! Amazing. I love it.


----------

